# Tecumseh Engine Problem



## ciccio69 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, I have a small problem with my snowblower, I bought it used and have been making repairs. I re-built the carburetor because it belched black smoke and ran really rough at idle. After rebuild I reset the idle mixture screw and the high speed mixture screw, everything runs fine until I attach the primer bulb hose. As soon as I attach the primer bulb and turn the cover upright the engine stalls or belches black smoke. If the cover is turned so the primer bulb is beneath the carb, everything is fine. If the the primer bulb hose is off and and I either cover or uncover the hose inlet on the carb everything is fine. Only when the primer bulb hose is attached and the bulb is over top the carb is when problems start. 

Any Ideas as to why this might be ?

The engine is on a Sears Craftsman Model 6 HP 24 snowblower
Tecumseh Engine Number H60-75462M

Also if anyone has a picture of the Governer linkage I would be very grateful, I took pics before dissmantling but then mistakenly erased them off the digital camera.

Thank You in advance


----------



## ciccio69 (Jun 30, 2008)

the carburetor number is 631927


----------



## ciccio69 (Jun 30, 2008)

Think I figured it out, I put a hole in the primer bulb and everything seems to work fine. My thumb covers the hole when I prime so no loss there.


----------

